# Damn...



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

my buddy jim.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fatty!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

now that's a nice one


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Stud


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big ole sow!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That is impressive! Got a weight? Measurement?

Looks like a 40 pounder!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a nice one !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

wow! that's a monster. that's a tournament winner


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sure aint no Bay Snapper.
Congratulations on a pig!


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

39#


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, i would love to put that backbone and throats on the grill with some lemon pepper.:thumbup:
probably feed a party of 6.

jack


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Old Snappa!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Dayum that’s a pig! Congratulations


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Slob.
Whyme


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

HOG for sure!


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Great fish! How long was she?


----------

